# This is for unsatisfied ladies



## Blaine (Jul 23, 2015)

I have 2 questions for ya'll. 1. If your sex life was exactly the same but you could achieve multiple orgasms would your life be any different? 2. I know most guys are like zombies during sex but how do you feel about you and your SO talking during sex? Not really dirty more like. How does that feel? I like that. Or do you prefer dead silence?


----------



## brooklynAnn (Jun 29, 2015)

I am not very orgasmic, so have multi will be great. But I don't think it will change my life per say. I enjoy what we and how we are with each other. Its just that I am one of those people who takes a long, long time to get off. My husband says I think too much. 

But I love to talk during it. I ask how him how it feels, I let him know how I am feeling. I let him know where it feels really good. I also, love dirty talking but not too dirty. I like lots of moans and groans. It's just to let me know, things are working and we are enjoying it. 

I find that talking keeps me focus and helps with concentration. Also, during this time my husband is very vocal. He is not a big talker. So, I love talking and him talking during this time. More like whispering. LOL


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

Blaine said:


> I know most guys are like *zombies* during sex












buuuuuhhhhh ah ummmmmm...


----------



## jorgegene (May 26, 2012)

Blaine said:


> I have 2 questions for ya'll. 1. If your sex life was exactly the same but you could achieve multiple orgasms would your life be any different? 2.* I know most guys are like zombies during sex* but how do you feel about you and your SO talking during sex? Not really dirty more like. How does that feel? I like that. Or do you prefer dead silence?


:scratchhead:


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

I was waiting for the sales pitch.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

The Walking Woodies?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cara (Aug 15, 2010)

1. From what I have gathered, the few times it has come up, most women are multi orgasmic when they are masturbating. So, I guess it would be just something to incorporate into sex, not an actual change in sexual ability.

2. Dirty talk always make me laugh, but I think that is because I have no attraction to my husband. It just seems ridiculous. Now, with other men I was attracted to it was exciting, but still a little silly.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Hmmmm....I may have to try some role play Zombie Sex just to try this out. 

Blaines....I ... Eat ... Blaines...


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

Faithful Wife said:


> Hmmmm....I may have to try some role play Zombie Sex just to try this out.
> 
> Blaines....I ... Eat ... Blaines...


...OK here it is ladies and gentlemen, give these to your husband to have zombie sex with him. Just shove a bunch in his mouth and go at it while the sour flavor works it magic!

I swear everytime I eat one of those super sour candies the kids give me that I probably do act like a zombie for about five minutes as my senses are inundated and my face goes all wonky!


----------



## Always Learning (Oct 2, 2013)

My wife likes talking during sex too

The other day I was massaging some coconut oil on her breasts as part of foreplay and she was telling me about a new recipe she read and wants to try making. I got so turned on I stopped the massage and started cooking.


----------



## Big Mama (Mar 24, 2014)

I am not multi orgasmic. I am barely orgasmic as it is. At least not with my husband. Alone "O"'s happen just not multiples. Not sure if I would like that or not, but some say what is not to like. IDK

As far as the talking during sex. I am not a huge fan of that either. It appears the only time my H loves me is during sex. The only time I am pretty, have a nice butt, have enjoyable boobs, and hear I love you is during sex. I need love and complements outside of sex as well. 

It does help me to talk during sex abut recipes and such. I have a past history of abuse and I disassociate a lot during sex. Normal conversation help me stay present and it helps me tolerate the length of time we are involved in sex. Silence is scary, I need help staying present in a non threatening way. I have huge hang ups about being told "I love you" during sex. My H and I don't exactly get along and being told I love you only during sex reminds me of abuse I endured at the hands of an evil man. H does know this, but still says it during sex only. It would be nice to be loved and wanted sometime other then during sex. 

Sorry!!! I think I may have gave to much information. This topic just struck a nerve with me and I didn't realize it would.


----------

